
Show HN: Startup Fighter - mastef
https://startupfighter.com
======
inglor
Please stop stealing my back button - if I press back it means I want to go
back to where I was.

This pattern is really annoying in new sites.

~~~
mastef
You're playing a game in this case. Similar to scrolling to the right in a
side-scroller. The game doesn't want to let you go back to the left - or in
this case to re-answer the previous question.

However that doesn't mean that the back-button is broken. It behaves like it
would behave on other websites as well - and actually doesn't register
multiple guesses separately.

If you'd elaborate more clearly where this behaviour is broken - as generally
it's not - I'd be happy to look into fixing it for your comfort...

~~~
bpicolo
He means that, if you play through the game, you shouldn't have to click back
20 times to return to hacker news. : )

~~~
mastef
You don't have to - I just played through a game of 10 guesses, and HN is
still 2-3 back clicks away

------
mastef
Here's a live feed of the current guesses :
[https://startupfighter.com/#/guesses](https://startupfighter.com/#/guesses)

------
GBond
I can't get enough of the dancing Carlton loading images.

~~~
bonzoT
long live the Fresh Prince

------
billhendricksjr
Cool idea, clever roll out. How did you collect the pitches? I was surprised
and flattered to see my company (Common Form) included.

~~~
mastef
Your company is in the top 5! Congrats!

We added all Startups exclusively through the AngelList API - it exposes
Startups currently marked as fund raising. Also people can submit their
suggestions as long as the Startup is listed on AngelList itself and matches a
certain quality score.

And then we also went ahead and added promising startups manually ourselves :)

~~~
billhendricksjr
Thanks and nice work!

------
aselzer
The /#/guesses page made Chrome eat 100% CPU on one core :) Might want to
truncate it.

~~~
mastef
Thanks! Will look into it :)

------
mastef
As part of a 7 days product challenge we got this small idea about a startup
game, which pivoted itself into 2 games... :)

An experiment with Firebase + AngelList API and too many childhood memories on
the SNES

~~~
etw
what's your twitter id? This is trending on Product Hunt

~~~
mastef
It's the same, I commented there too :) Thanks!

------
pearjuice
Is the game broken for anyone else? Playing the elevator pitch gives me two
text balloons with pitches, clicking on one of them changes the text and the
one I didn't click on always says "...". The LinkedIn profile pictures stay
distorted and the only thing I can do is click "NEXT". Score is not showing up
et cetera.

Any minimum browser requirement? I am on Chromium 39.

~~~
mastef
There's 2 games :

a) Which pitch is better - no player scoring there, only scoring for the
startups b) Guess the startup - One slogan, 3 choices

You can switch between the games in the top navigation

------
neil_s
Running incredibly slowly for me. I guess its the HN/PH effect.

~~~
mastef
yes in the beginning we were loading in the whole data from firebase, of
course it got a bit big with 250-300 people playing non-stop for the past
hours :)

we have optimised it now and it should be much better - remember to
ctrl+refresh to clear your browser cache

------
angersock
A lot of these pitches are, well...there's a reason a lot of people like to
make fun of sanfranistan and the global startup ecosystem, right?

------
laex
This game helped me find out about Moltin, which is kinda what I was looking
for. Basically, I was looking for shopify alternative.

~~~
galfarragem
I'm waiting for a JS alternative. This one is based on Meteor. I hope it gets
traction.[1]

[1] [https://reactioncommerce.com/](https://reactioncommerce.com/)

------
ionforce
There's something so endearing about the pixelation. Reminds me of Sierra
games!

------
normloman
Is the elevator pitch game actually scored? Are there right and wrong answers?

~~~
mastef
It's only scored for the startups themselves ( hi-score list on frontpage )

~~~
Sakes
Ya, this confused the hell out of me. I was trying to figure out if "I" was
right or not. So I just started spamming left answers trying to figure out
what those result messages actually meant.

Maybe you could add a message clarifying that there are no official right or
wrong answers and that this is a community driven game, like a poll.

Displaying polling results would also be a plus.

Regardless, great idea, smart use of an api.

~~~
mastef
Thanks!

So there's 2 games - one is just picking which pitch you like, and the other
one is matching startup names to a slogan. You can switch between both games
on the front page or in the header

Added now a 'guess game' top ranking list to the front page as well :)

------
quickdraw46
Your UI is err, pixelated ;)

------
mayrun
Helped me find tindie, a DIY hardware store.

------
MoOmer
Crashes latest mobile chrome on iOS.

~~~
mastef
you could try ctrl+refreshing for latest version

------
caherrerapa
good job, some good product discoveries

------
iamthepieman
sometimes both pitches are horrible.

~~~
mastef
pick the lesser evil

